# HOLY COW! THE BLUES WERE GOING OFF! (pics)



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

HOLY COW - THE BLUES WERE GOING OFF TONIGHT AT PONCE INLET JETTY! 
I got there at 6pm and fished for 45 minutes. I landed (and threw back) 11 beautiful BLUEFISH, the largest one was a thick fish at 22" long with a 16" girth. According the fish weight formula (L x G x G / 800), that means it was approx. 7.04-lbs. And it fought like every single ounce of it, jumping out of the water! The drag on my reel got a serious work out from this fish, and I almost couldn't get him out of the water because I didn't have a net. 

Sorry the picture isn't better, it's from my camera phone. The green can you see next to the fish is my can of Kodiak chewing tobacco which is just over 2.5 inches wide. 









I also caught 6 additional blues which I fought all the way back to the jetty rocks, only to have them get off at the last second while I was trying to hoist them out. I caught them all at the top of incoming tide using my trusty Yo-Zuri Tobimaru minnow and 10-lb PowerPro with no leader. 

The water was very calm (by Ponce Inlet standards) which resulted in about 30 inquiry bites that never hooked up. When the water is calm like that, the Blues charge the lure and seem to figure out at the last second that it's not something they want to eat, and do a 180. Often times this results in a treble hook being snagged somewhere around their gills. 

Pretty much every other cast was something, whether it be a nibble, bite, hookup, snag, or a blue following my lure back to shore. The best part was that I was the only one blue-fishing out there, so aside from the occasional tourists, and the people live bait fishing the inlet side, I had the run of the entire beach side of the jetty. I can't tell you how many fish I saw follow my lure all the way in, only to try and bite it as I was pulling it out of the water so I could re-cast. 

You guys might have the Spanny Macks over there on the west coast right now, but I am sure happy with these Blues to keep me busy till the macks get over here when we hit 68 degrees


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice blues. These are the largest I've heard of this year. I put your name on the biggest list.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice fish and report KodiakZach.  Thanks the info.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Seven pounder,  That would be a trophy up here in N.Fla I would strap that baby to my hood and ride the streets till it rotted off. We get more of the 1-3 lb size and I lose more in the last five feet of water then I catch.
If you want things to get interesting real fast, cut the head off that blue.Wack the head a couple times with a hammer or your foot to get the juices flowing and stick it with a 9/0 circle hook.Just hang on and wait, they are Tarpon candy.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Blue bite continues:

7 - Tuesday night on Silver/Blue Rat-L-Trap
2 - Wednesday night on a Yo-Zuri Tobimaru

Tuesday night, some kids reeled in a Spanish Mack off the end of the Ponce jetty. Water temp is 66 right now, should be a whole mess of Spanish Macks when we hit 68 degrees.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You guys are killing me!

Stop the rain up here PLEASE!


----------



## mellow_fisherman (Mar 30, 2005)

damn kodiak thats sounds like a blast i hope the blues are running saturday a few friends and myself are heading over to the coast this saturday and take his granddaughter fishing we might try the merrit island pier under the banana river bridge


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thursday moderate amount of Trout & Blues at Ponce Inlet. I caught a 16" trout (pictured) as well as two 14" Blues on a Yo-Zuri Tobimaru plug. Two other fishermen caught 3 blues each. Not much else to report, it was on incoming tide, a lot of chop, and the water was kinda murky. Silver/Blue Rat-L-Traps seem to be doing the best, but I broke mine so I was forced to use my Yo-Zuri.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

you guys down there are having all of the fun and I waiting for spring to comes Nice job guys keep the fish coming


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Hey guys,
How about pointing a few of those fish up this way...... It's good to read that somewhere someone is catching something. Keep it up, and thanks, Tim


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I went out of Juptier inlet on the 26 for 3.5hrs. I had a blast with the blues they were between 5-12lbs all were on topwater. That was a blast. We were using 10-12 lb testline. I have never caught blues like that on topwater


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sleepy,

You are right, you can't beat blues on 10-lb PowerPro line on a 6.5' light rod/reel setup. Those little suckers can fight, all the way back to the shore.

I caught 1 Jack Crevalle yesterday, and 1 today. Do Jack's spook easily? Each time I caught one, the bite shut down immediately thereafter.


----------

